

Men are 'freezing' women out of the workplace - Gatsky
http://qz.com/470301/men-are-literally-freezing-women-out-of-the-workplace/

======
blueflow
You can't compensate for external heat with clothing, thats why the level of
the person with the lowest comfortabble temperature in the room should take
precedence.

I think the Article has a Anti-Men-Narrative. The Headline sounds almost
accusing.

